# Corsair AF 140 LED - Bitte um schnelle Antwort!



## TheEpicHorst (1. Juli 2015)

Hi,

Meine Hardware wird demnächst in ein neues Case umziehen und ich werde 140mm AF LED Lüfter verwenden. Diese hier: Corsair Air Series LED White AF140 Quiet Edition (CO-9050017-WLED)

Da es sich um einen Big Tower Handelt bin ich mir jedoch nicht sicher,  ob die Lüfterkabel lang genug sind. Müsste sonst Verlängerungen mitbestellen.

Wie lang sind denn die Kabel genau?  Danke

LG


----------



## jkox11 (1. Juli 2015)

Du hast die Lüfter noch nicht oder die Kabel?  
Hab die Lüfter zuhause liegen, dann check ich nach (gegen halb 6 Uhr). Ich kann dir sie auch verkaufen...


----------



## TheEpicHorst (1. Juli 2015)

Hi, check bitte nach. Hab keins von beiden und würde gerne auf Bestellen klicken


----------



## Bluebeard (2. Juli 2015)

Hab leider keine AF140 hier vorliegen, aber die Länge bei den SP120er ist ca. 30cm. Ich gehe von der selben Länge bei allen anderen Lüftern aus.


----------



## TheEpicHorst (2. Juli 2015)

Ok, danke! Ihr solltet mal Verlängerungen für solche Fälle dazupacken oder wenigstens auf Wunsch an den Kunden senden. Immerhin habt ihr so manche Gehäuse-Boliden wo es dann schnell mal knapp wird ohne Verlängerungen


----------



## Bluebeard (9. Juli 2015)

Sehe ich ähnlich und der Vorschlag wird an die Kollegen weitergeleitet.


----------

